# unknown plow



## wowwalters (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello, 

I am trying to figure out how to make this plow in the picture work. It seems to be still in good working order but I need to know how to hook it up to my 60 horsepower new holland tractor. I believe the plow was my grandfathers and has been sitting in the pasture for 40 years but I dont know. 

Any suggestions or help is wanted.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy wowwalters.

I think that may be a furrower. Used to hill up potatoes, maybe beans?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks integrated to me, if so it may not work on your new holland without some extremely creative fabrication. But don't worry, I am often times wrong!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum wowwalters. It can be modified to work with your New Holland however, Either you need to be creative and understand what size and placement of a custom hitch set-up or take it to someone who is. Of course, If its been sitting outside for 40 years, You will need to inspect the main framing structure to see if it can withstand the stress when raised off the ground. If not, Additional frame members will need to be added.

Last year, I converted a Horse drawn seed planter to work on my friends 60 horse Massey so, It can be done!!!!! As I mentioned above, Either you need the ability to be creative and understand stress loads and build accordingly or have someone work on it for you... Just make sure the person is competent and can apply "PROPER" welds!!!!

Just about anyone can weld with modern welders however, "NOT" everyone understands penetration of a weld!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

